# Came the closest I’ve ever come to straight asking for a tip



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

Lady was in a hurry to the airport, I did my usual sly questioning about why she was late, of course everything is someone or something else’s fault. 

It’s 125% PT so I don’t mind going a little extra to get her there quickly, I am merging expertly, taking all the shortcuts and making it through all the yellow lights, get her there a full 10 minutes before expected time, and as we are pulling up to the curb I say, “Remember me when you don’t miss your flight.” 

She says, “Oh my husband ordered for me but I’ll make sure he leaves a great rating! 7 stars!”

I didn’t even sugarcoat it. “I don’t care about stars. You can give me a 1 for that matter, I’ll be driving no different tomorrow.”

“What if he leaves a comment or review? Does that do anything?”

“Nothing. No one reads or looks at those, not even us. It’s all virtual feel good stuff.”

“Oh..”

I’m happy to report I got $5 not even a minute after closing ride out, which isn’t much but far better than the goose eggs most airport runs leave me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LyftKing$$ said:


> Lady was in a hurry to the airport, I did my usual sly questioning about why she was late, of course everything is someone or something else's fault.
> 
> It's 125% PT so I don't mind going a little extra to get her there quickly, I am merging expertly, taking all the shortcuts and making it through all the yellow lights, get her there a full 10 minutes before expected time, and as we are pulling up to the curb I say, "Remember me when you don't miss your flight."
> 
> ...


Too bad it wasn't an uber ride. Then you could have been specific about which badge you wanted.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

I picked a guy up from a liquor store and he had 8 boxes of liquor. We got to his place and it is 30 yards and 2 flights. He asked if I would carry the boxes to his room. I said you have to tip me in advance. He pulled out a 5. I said no, 25. He grumbled but paid.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Too bad it wasn't an uber ride. Then you could have been specific about which badge you wanted.


I'm missing cool car. Its killing me slowly that nobody thinks my Prius is cool
...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

aspiringnobody said:


> I'm missing cool car. Its killing me slowly that nobody thinks my Prius is cool
> ...


Ain't gonna happen for you.

But congrats on getting the entertaining driver and great amenities. Those are the 2 I'll never get.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ain't gonna happen for you.
> 
> But congrats on getting the entertaining driver and great amenities. Those are the 2 I'll never get.


Hand sanitizer in both pockets of the back seat and I keep and android and iPhone charger draped over the hand sanitizer on the passenger side. Also an aux cord. Those are the only "amenities" I have. Worth a try.


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

aspiringnobody said:


> Hand sanitizer in both pockets of the back seat and I keep and android and iPhone charger draped over the hand sanitizer on the passenger side. Also an aux cord. Those are the only "amenities" I have. Worth a try.


You quote amenities as if they aren't really amenities. They are. They're easily stolen, cost you money, and an aux cord is the most annoying thing you can offer anyone in life.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

LyftKing$$ said:


> You quote amenities as if they aren't really amenities. They are. They're easily stolen, cost you money, and an aux cord is the most annoying thing you can offer anyone in life.


I quite enjoy when people play music. Its not always my first choice but it's almost always something new. I'm so tired of the same pandora stations (I usually have "today's hits" on but sometimes classic rock) that being exposed to new music is a treat.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

aspiringnobody said:


> I'm missing cool car. Its killing me slowly that nobody thinks my Prius is cool
> ...


I don't drive nearly as much as I once did. Even though my ratings have actually gone up...I haven't received a comment or a badge since June. Is this the norm? In fairness I don't chat up the pax nearly as much as I used to and come to think of it I don't drive at night anymore either. I think people tend to rate and give comments badges more when buzzed than otherwise. I guess I may have just answered my question!


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't drive nearly as much as I once did. Even though my ratings have actually gone up...I haven't received a comment or a badge since June. Is this the norm? In fairness I don't chat up the pax nearly as much as I used to and come to think of it I don't drive at night anymore either. I think people tend to rate and give comments badges more when buzzed than otherwise. I guess I may have just answered my question!


Yeah. Usually only the drunk pax


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

aspiringnobody said:


> I'm missing cool car. Its killing me slowly that nobody thinks my Prius is cool
> ...


Don't worry no one thinks my Prius is cool either


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

LyftKing$$ said:


> Lady was in a hurry to the airport, I did my usual sly questioning about why she was late, of course everything is someone or something else's fault.
> 
> It's 125% PT so I don't mind going a little extra to get her there quickly, I am merging expertly, taking all the shortcuts and making it through all the yellow lights, get her there a full 10 minutes before expected time, and as we are pulling up to the curb I say, "Remember me when you don't miss your flight."
> 
> ...


Love the way you handled that. Makes me think if some, if not the majority of paxs, are under the impression that accumilating stars, badges, high ratings etc, results in monetary benefits or bonuses for the driver via Uber/Lyft?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uber didn't need a new drivers app, it needed a new pax app. One that broke down the percentage that we make and the importance of tips. Of course it will never happen because they know their millennial trash that use the app will feel pressured and manipulated. Wouldn't want to hurt their feelings.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Don't worry no one thinks my Prius is cool either


Thats' because Prius sounds like P*nis!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Don't worry no one thinks my Prius is cool either


I'm sensing some déjà vu here. On this occasion I have one, and only one 'Cool Car' badger. But...

How did I phrase this * last time ? * 
Ah, yes....."Here ya go  UC , have one of mine. I'm happy to give you one any time." 

.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ain't gonna happen for you.
> 
> But congrats on getting the entertaining driver and great amenities. Those are the 2 I'll never get.


I got a "cool car" for my 14 Prius!! Got one when I was in a 16 Chevy Crude, too. Not the Elektra though (that was great on gas, for a straight gas car). Not for the Ford Focus, either.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Had some dude ask for an aux cord last night. I don't have one so I let them connect to my Flexsmart X2 Bluetooth to fm converter. They were playing Young Dolph and Drake. The sound quality was very good and the bass was nice. I thanked them for playing that stuff because I am afraid to play similar music for pax...don't want to offend anyone. The account holder used to be a driver and tipped me $5 cash.

Then as they left the car some total d bags threw a liquor bottle off an upper story balcony which shattered on the sidewalk right behind my terrific pax, who kept their cool. I wanted to scream at the offenders "hey do you have to work at being such a big DH or does it come naturally?" but I didn't want to get into a fight.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ain't gonna happen for you.
> 
> But congrats on getting the entertaining driver and great amenities. Those are the 2 I'll never get.


Yes, I am missing those two from clearing the board.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I finally got my late night hero badge. Now I can pay my rent!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm sensing some déjà vu here. On this occasion I have one, and only one 'Cool Car' badger. But...
> 
> How did I phrase this * last time ? *
> Ah, yes....."Here ya go  UC , have one of mine. I'm happy to give you one any time."
> ...





upyouruber said:


> Thats' because Prius sounds like P*nis!


Are you trying to say your p*nis isn't cool? That's not my business haha


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Are you trying to say your p*nis isn't cool? That's not my business haha


Cool as a cucumber!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Cool as a cucumber!


I wouldn't know anything about that


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Idk how this ended up in the blue bubble....


 The end [/QUOTE] should have been after my quote not after your text. However, it doesn't matter as I feel there is such connection, such simpatico between us, that it wouldn't matter if our replies were in Cyrillic, we would understand each other.



Uber Crack said:


> I'm honoured but you know I like to earn my accolades  I'm still trying to be "legendary"  it's a struggle


I accept that, I do. But, I believe your 'legendary' status was attained long, long ago. And you, like myself so often I'm sure, have to wait for the world to catch up to our speed. It just takes a little time for mainstream recognition. It is frustrating and at times disappointing, but for the likes of you and I, this unfortunately is the price we must pay for our God given, natural and indelible 'legendaryness'.

There will be times, when you may waver in your quest, when it may seem like the impossible dream, when you feel it is not worth the sacrifices. At these times please, please, remember me as your cornerstone of support, your 'legendaryness partner' and together through our finely tuned transference of thought and feeling, we will adapt the level of light to focus on, and assist with your struggle.

I am always just a thought away. My healing hands, dulcet tones and many other legendaryness attributes are always available for your virtual indulgence at any time of the day or night.

As always, I am happy to share and I am at your service. 

edit reason: punctuation.
.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The end [/QUOTE] should have been after my quote not after your text. However, it doesn't matter as I feel there is such connection, such simpatico between us, that it wouldn't matter if our replies were in Cyrillic, we would understand each other.
> 
> I accept that, I do. But, I believe your 'legendary' status was attained long, long ago. And you, like myself so often I'm sure, have to wait for the world to catch up to our speed. It just takes a little time for mainstream recognition? It is frustrating and at times disappointing, but for the likes of you and I, this unfortunately is the price we must pay for our God given, natural and indelible 'legendaryness'.
> 
> ...


Као и увек, превише ми ласкате


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Као и увек, превише ми ласкате


Da! Nyet Sergei!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

aspiringnobody said:


> I'm missing cool car. Its killing me slowly that nobody thinks my Prius is cool
> ...


Turn your air conditioning on max and leave it blasting with the fan on high. Someone will think your car is cool.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Are you trying to say your p*nis isn't cool? That's not my business haha


:/



Uber Crack said:


> Као и увек, превише ми ласкате


:/ ×2


----------

